# Insegnare quale subordinata regge?



## Ilproffo

Salve, ho un dubbio (analisi del periodo).
-Gli insegnò a camminare.

"A camminare" è una finale?
Grazie


----------



## Mary49

Non è una finale, si definisce "infinitiva": infinitive, frasi in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"
"(e) Il verbo regge un oggetto indiretto + _a_ + infinito, che rinvia all’oggetto indiretto del verbo reggente. Pochi verbi appartengono a questo tipo. Esemplifichiamo con il verbo _insegnare_:

(24) Vi si immerse e si strofinò con cura il ventre, come gli aveva insegnato a fare il dottor Cardoso (Tabucchi, _Sostiene Pereira_, p. 137)".


----------



## Ilproffo

Mary49 said:


> Non è una finale, si definisce "infinitiva": infinitive, frasi in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"
> "(e) Il verbo regge un oggetto indiretto + _a_ + infinito, che rinvia all’oggetto indiretto del verbo reggente. Pochi verbi appartengono a questo tipo. Esemplifichiamo con il verbo _insegnare_:
> 
> (24) Vi si immerse e si strofinò con cura il ventre, come gli aveva insegnato a fare il dottor Cardoso (Tabucchi, _Sostiene Pereira_, p. 137)".



Ciao, l'infinitiva non è un tipo specifico di proposizione, ma comprende vari tipi di subordinate (soggettive, finali, ecc...) e anche gli infiniti che non fanno predicato da soli (perché retti da verbi modali o aspettuali), quindi non vanno chiamate infinitive nell'analisi del periodo, ma appunto, a seconda dei casi, oggettive, finali ecc...
Come andrebbe analizzato quindi il mio esempio?


----------



## Starless74

Ilproffo said:


> Come andrebbe analizzato quindi il mio esempio?


Il link di Mary49 in _#2_ risponde alla tua domanda nel paragrafo: "*2. L’infinito complemento oggetto del verbo*"
Secondo me, ai fini dell'analisi del periodo, l'infinito non è una subordinata ma parte integrante della principale (detta appunto infinitiva).
Infatti, "gli insegnò" da solo non ha senso compiuto, a meno di aggiungervi un pronome clitico (_*glielo*_ insegnò) riferito a qualcosa specificato in precedenza.
Sarò lieto di ricredermi, se necessario.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me non c'è una differenza sostanziale tra  "Gli insegnò a camminare"  e  "Gli insegnò matematica".   Quindi se non mi sbaglio, si tratta di _complemento oggetto_ (accusativo)  in entrambi i casi.

Detto questo, la mia domanda è se possiamo considerare "_a camminare_" _oggetto diretto_, nonostante la presenza della preposizione "a" ?


----------



## Ilproffo

Starless74 said:


> Il link di Mary49 in _#2_ risponde alla tua domanda nel paragrafo: "*2. L’infinito complemento oggetto del verbo*"
> Secondo me, ai fini dell'analisi del periodo, l'infinito non è una subordinata ma parte integrante della principale (detta appunto infinitiva).
> Infatti, "gli insegnò" da solo non ha senso compiuto, a meno di aggiungervi un pronome clitico (_*glielo*_ insegnò) riferito a qualcosa specificato in precedenza.
> Sarò lieto di ricredermi, se necessario.



Quindi secondo te insegnare in quella costruzione va considerato verbo aspettuale o causativo? Altrimenti come si guistificherebbe il fatto che formi un solo predicato col verbo retto?


----------



## Starless74

Ilproffo said:


> Quindi secondo te insegnare in quella costruzione va considerato verbo aspettuale o causativo? Altrimenti come si guistificherebbe il fatto che formi un solo predicato col verbo retto?





Starless74 said:


> Sarò lieto di ricredermi, se necessario.


Non ne ho idea, lo ammetto. Attendo assieme a voi una risposta autorevole.


----------



## Mary49

Ilproffo said:


> Quindi secondo te insegnare in quella costruzione va considerato verbo aspettuale o causativo? Altrimenti come si guistificherebbe il fatto che formi un solo predicato col verbo retto?


Non parlerei di verbo aspettuale o causativo.  Semplicemente il verbo insegnare, come altri (imparare, indurre, persuadere, ecc.) regge un infinito preceduto da "a" in quella che viene definita "frase infinitiva".


----------



## Ilproffo

Mary49 said:


> Non parlerei di verbo aspettuale o causativo.  Semplicemente il verbo insegnare, come altri (imparare, indurre, persuadere, ecc.) regge un infinito preceduto da "a" in quella che viene definita "frase infinitiva".



Come dicevo prima, "infinitiva" non indica un tipo specifico di proposizione, infatti la Treccani dice: _si definiscono frasi infinitive_ quelle frasi (sia principali che subordinate...) ecc...
Un'oggettiva col predicato all'infinito non va analizzata come infinitiva, ma come oggettiva.
Un'infinitiva dipendente da un verbo fraseologico non va chiamata infinitiva, ma va unita al verbo fraseologico in un'unica proposizione.
Per fare riferimento a un esempio della pagina proposta, nell'esempio (f) il verbo permettere regge un'oggettiva.
È chiaro adesso il mio dubbio?
Forse nel mio esempio "a camminare" è un'oggettiva?


----------



## Mary49

analisi logica « Italianistica Online Forum
"- gradirei che qualcuno mi facesse l'analisi logica corretta di questa frase.  Giovanni ha imparato a leggere a cinque anni.        

*alessandroaresti* 
"Giovanni" è il soggetto; "ha imparato a leggere" il predicato verbale (il verbo "imparare" svolge qui, secondo me, la funzione di verbo fraseologico: è pertanto indispensabile che sia seguito da un verbo all'infinito); "a cinque anni" è complemento d'età determinata.

*Anonymous*
Quello che tu dici l'ho pensato anch'io, però il verbo imparare non risulta da nessuna parte che abbia anche questa funzione, almeno io non l'ho trovato sotto questa forma.

*alessandroaresti*
Anche se non risulta da nessuna parte, ciò non vuol dire che non si possa interpretarlo in questo senso. I verbi fraseologici sono verbi che indicano un particolare aspetto o modalità dell'azione indicata dal verbo (all'infinito) che reggono: come in "iniziare a mangiare" o in "continuare a bere" i primi due infiniti indicano rispettivamente "l'inizio" e la "continuazione" dell'azione ("mangiare"), così in "imparare a leggere" al verbo "imparare" può essere riconosciuta, secondo me, la funzione di indicare l'"apprendimento" di un'attività che è indicata dal verbo "leggere" (sarebbe potuto essere anche "camminare", "parlare", "scrivere" ecc.).
Credo, lo dico sempre quando ne ho l'occasione, che si debba guardare alla grammatica (e non alla Grammatica) non come a un libro sacro dal quale attingere regole e classificazioni valide in saecula saeculorum, ma come a un sistema di catalogazione dei fatti grammaticali che, lontano dall'esaustività che qualcuno erroneamente gli riconosce come scopo precipuo, bisogna adoperare con criticità ed elasticità".

Dubbi sull'italiano? Risponde il linguista/5

"- Davide scrive: Nella frase "Maria impara a scrivere" il verbo "imparare (a)" è fraseologico oppure "a scrivere" è da considerarsi subordinata finale implicita?
- linguista scrive:  Senza dubbio “imparare” con la preposizione “a” e l’infinito ha una sua specificità semantica. Se prescindessimo da ciò, tuttavia, “a scrivere” sarebbe una oggettiva implicita".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per me è un'oggettiva ma si potrebbe anche considerarla una completiva indiretta.


----------



## bearded

Da un punto di vista molto eterodosso (che senz'altro nessuno approverà ) al limite si potrebbe anche parlare di interrogativa indiretta:
Gli insegnò a camminare = gli insegnò come camminare = gli insegnò in che modo camminare = gli insegnò in quale modo si cammina/si debba camminare.

( È una piccola 'provocazione'. Ma è davvero del tutto assurda? )


----------



## Ilproffo

La questione sembra ambigua... aspettiamo che qualcuno trovi una citazione di un testo di grammatica...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Ilproffo said:


> La questione sembra ambigua... aspettiamo che qualcuno trovi una citazione di un testo di grammatica...


Nel frattempo potresti dare un'occhiata al link che ho indicato nel post 11 al paragrafo 5b (completive oggettive oblique).


----------



## Ilproffo

Pietruzzo said:


> Nel frattempo potresti dare un'occhiata al link che ho indicato nel post 11 al paragrafo 5b (completive oggettive oblique).



In effetti il mio testo di grammatica inserisce quelle che la Treccani chiama "oggettive oblique" nelle normali oggettive (però in frasi come "sono sicuro che...", mentre "ho paura di" regge una dichiarativa, credo). Forse bisognerebbe appunto aggiungere la categoria dell'oggettiva obliqua alle normali oggettive.


----------



## utsubo

Ilproffo said:


> In effetti il mio testo di grammatica inserisce quelle che la Treccani chiama "oggettive oblique" nelle normali oggettive (però in frasi come "sono sicuro che...", mentre "ho paura di" regge una dichiarativa, credo). Forse bisognerebbe appunto aggiungere la categoria dell'oggettiva obliqua alle normali oggettive.



"sono sicuro che" e "ho paura di" non le definirei dichiarative, ma completive oggettive dirette perché hanno nella principale una *verbo dichiarativo*; "gli insegnò a camminare" è, come indicato da Pietruzzo nel suo link, una completiva oggettiva obliqua. Trovo personalmente questa distinzione (diretta vs. obliqua) dal punto di vista LOGICO molto molto sfumata, quasi impercettibile. Forse è un mio limite.

Definirla "infinitiva" è giusto, come dice Mary49, ma la dicitura fa solo riferimento al modo verbale della subordinata.


----------



## Gian Carlo 48

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me non c'è una differenza sostanziale tra  "Gli insegnò a camminare"  e  "Gli insegnò matematica".   Quindi se non mi sbaglio, si tratta di _complemento oggetto_ (accusativo)  in entrambi i casi.
> 
> Detto questo, la mia domanda è se possiamo considerare "_a camminare_" _oggetto diretto_, nonostante la presenza della preposizione "a" ?


Io direi semplicemente che la costruzione è transitiva e che quindi il verbo è seguito o da un oggetto (diretto) o da una frase oggettiva costituita da un infinito preceduto da "a" (un'infinitiva oggettiva).


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Nel frattempo potresti dare un'occhiata al link che ho indicato nel post 11 al paragrafo 5b (completive oggettive oblique).


Direi che quel link dà una risposta conclusiva/determinante.
Viene citato, fra gli altri, il verbo _imparare _che si costruisce esattamente come _insegnare _(imparare a/insegnare a), cioè con lo stesso tipo di subordinata.  Naturalmente queste proposizioni completive fanno parte della categoria più vasta delle infinitive, come aveva scritto inizialmente Mary49.


----------

